# Brittany ferries to St. Malo



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

Have just been quoted £609.00 return from Portsmouth to St. Malo in Mid July for my under 7m motorhome. CC club when rung, only slightly cheaper. Any-one suggest a cheaper crossing please?

ken


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Why go to St Malo? we went that crossing a couple of years ago with a caravan, it cost us a similar amount and we had to suffer the stag weekend lads puking up all night after the bars closed. We now cross Dover to Calais by Sea France. Just booked thro CC for £50 return. The driving the other side is no great hardship and well worth the saving


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

try L&D lines portsmouth to le havre
also PM'd you


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Try through the "bucket" shops for ferry tickets - www.aferry.to for example.

You might also consider www.transmancheferries.com sailing from Dieppe to Newhaven. I a, showing my age now as I can remember it as a SEALINK route! Then again, I can remember Sealink operating Southampton to Cherbourg too!

Russell


----------



## 89090 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for your tips. Have just tried L&D ferries and quoted £249.00 without cabin. It also says just a 7 hour crossing?

'Chapter' Have'nt received your PM yet.

ken


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

We used to travel from Plymouth to Roscoff when we first travelled to france and on reflection it cost an arm and a leg. If we travel that way now we amble from Calais and amble back saving up to £500 including fuel. There is so much to see along the way its worth the journey.

Putties


----------

